# Fotos von nem BMX 2000 gesucht.



## SeppRotzl.benie (16. Juli 2007)

Mein Bruder ,mein Kumpel und ich hatten in den 80ern diese BMX Räder mit dem klangvollen Namen BMX 2000 (mit original Aufkleber : Wettkampfrad blabla  )

Leider gibts da keins mehr mit Originallackierung. 

Wenn jemand günstigerweise noch so eins hätte in Rotmetallic oder Silber dann wäre das toll wenn es davon gescheite Fotos gäbe.

Meins war leider nur ein weißes "Mars" 

Ist ja hier ne große Community - man soll die Hoffnung ja net aufgeben.
Hintergrund : Ich will wenigstens eins in der Farbe wieder herrichten. So zum in Erinnerung schwelgen und zu Dekorationszwecken


----------



## foenfrisur (16. Juli 2007)

ich hab noch eines in rotmetallic und eins in gold 

das rote gehört meinem achjährigen sohn und ist StvZO kompatibel.
das  goldene ist nicht so dolle, aber immerhin....meinem anderen sohn gefällts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romster77 (16. Juli 2007)

Geh mal auf diesem Link http://www.bmx-brandes.de/4images/categories.php?cat_id=3     dort sind ein paar alte Bmx. Auch das was du suchst.


----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (16. Juli 2007)

das wäre es ja fast gewesen. Die Farbe passt und der Rahmen auch 

Nur gerade das was mir wichtig wäre (Aufkleber von damals) fehlt . 

Mein Bruder hatte damals Gelbe Reifen und gelbe ähm.... Schützer oder wie der Kram da heißt.

Kriegt man überhaupt noch Gelbe Reifen ?

Danke euch schonmal


----------



## foenfrisur (16. Juli 2007)

geiles gerät wa?!


----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (16. Juli 2007)

Hammer 

Hab nem Kollegen für 30 DM mal eins in Teilen abgekauft. Mit solchen Felgen und Trommelbremsen.
Aber das ist immer noch in Teilen.
Hab in den letzten Jahren zu viel Zeit an anderen Hobbys verloren.
Das soll sich wieder ändern.

und ich erkenne diese Aufkleber wieder


----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (5. September 2017)

Hui . Da war ja noch was . Viele Jahre gingen ins Land . Mittlerweile habe ich eine Nichte .Diese ist 6 Jahre alt geworden und das war DAS Geschenk überhaupt  
Endlich war ein guter Grund vorhanden ein BMX herzurichten (Finanziell total Banane - da hätte ich auch ein neues Rad bekommen  )

die letzten beiden Links zeigen den fertigen Zustand .

https://fthumb.mtb-news.de/cache/11...5NzEtZnM3cG16b3Fwd3lwLTEtb3JpZ2luYWwuanBn.jpg

https://fthumb.mtb-news.de/cache/11...zItbmVnd3o4YjRxemNuLTEyLW9yaWdpbmFsLmpwZw.jpg

https://fthumb.mtb-news.de/cache/11...zMtZG1sa21jeXkweWltLTEzLW9yaWdpbmFsLmpwZw.jpg

https://fthumb.mtb-news.de/cache/11...zQtNGtxZzNlMzF5em03LTE2LW9yaWdpbmFsLmpwZw.jpg

https://fthumb.mtb-news.de/cache/11...zUtdmU3a3Y3amRvYjRkLTE4LW9yaWdpbmFsLmpwZw.jpg


----------



## Lousa (6. September 2017)

schön geworden.

Zwecks Fotos zu der o. g. Frage vielleicht mal dort suchen:

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/search?q=bmx+2000&year-start=1967&year-end=2018


----------



## D0wnhill (6. September 2017)

Lol,das ist mal oldschool...
Habt ihr mal versucht was damit zu machen ? Viele von den alten Dingern sind mega schwer,ein Kind von nem Nachbarn hier fährt sowas auch.
Es gab mal ne Webepisode wo die so ein altes Ding im OnSomeShit Store haben und alle versuchen was damit zu machen,aber nur Stevie Churchill schafft nen Tailwhip damit


----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (6. September 2017)

Wir haben immer nur Wheelies machen wollen ... so ungefähr. Es stimmt auch : Das Teil ist unheimlich schwer. Aber da mein Bruder schon als Kind damit gefahren ist wird das seine Tochter auch können .
Die hat den ganzen Tag ihr Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen.

Fotos brauche ich nun nicht mehr ;-)


----------



## D0wnhill (6. September 2017)

Ok,verstehe 
Na auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem Bike !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

